# Tentativas de quebrar a ambiguidade de relativas com antecedentes de mesmo gênero.



## على حافة الهاوية

Dessas tentativas de quebrar a ambiguidade de *1.* Quais são satisfatórias? *1.* Conversei com o pai do garoto que sofreu o acidente.; *1.a)* Conversei com cujo pai do garoto sofreu acidente. (pai sofreu); *1.b)* Conversei com o pai (de) cujo garoto sofreu acidente. (garoto sofreu acidente. quanto à prep. "de" que acham?); *1.c)* Com o pai que sofreu acidente, conversei com o pai do garoto. (pai sofreu); *1.d)* Do garoto que sofreu acidente, conversei com o pai dele. (garoto sofreu); Há outras maneiras de quebrá-las? Que me sugerem?


----------



## machadinho

conversei com o pai do garoto, o pai que sofreu o acidente;
conversei com o pai do garoto, o garoto que sofreu o acidente;


----------



## Ari RT

o pai daquele garoto que sofreu o acidente
aquele garoto que sofreu o acidente, conversei com o pai dele
conversei com o pai do garoto do acidente
o cara cujo filho se acidentou

conversei com o pai do garoto, que foi quem sofreu o acidente
conversei com o pai acidentado do garoto feioso
sabe aquele garoto, conversei com o pai dele, que sofreu o acidente

Tem muitas formas, se a gente olhar para o critério semântico antes da matemática, digo, gramática. Essas formas dependem do registro do entorno textual. Algumas das sugestões acima só seriam válidas em um registro casual. Em resumo, a "regra" (se é preciso que exista uma regra) é: se a sentença não for clara, é preciso torná-la clara. Não importa a extensão ou a profundidade da mudança. Se for preciso, mude-se a sentença inteira, até que se torne "injetiva" (um input só admite um output). A não ser que a gente esteja falando em figuras de linguagem, poesia, o que seriam já outros mundos.
Comunicação verbal: um emissor elege uma ideia, codifica essa ideia em significantes (palavras, frases, gestos, expressões, placas de trânsito...), transmite esses símbolos para o(s) receptor(es), que os decodifica(m). Cabe ao emissor escolher significantes que o receptor decodifique corretamente. Se o receptor decodifica mal, o problema deve estar na escolha de símbolos pelo emissor.


----------



## guihenning

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Quais são satisfatórias?


Nenhuma parece ser satisfatória porque nenhuma é gramatical. O pronome só poderá vir precedido de preposição se o verbo da oração a reger. 'conversar' rege 'com' e não 'de'. "_este é o menino com cujo pai conversei_". O uso da preposição 'de' para, dalguma forma, reforçar a noção de posse também é interdito. O pronome já transmite essa ideia e não me parece que seja sujeito a ambiguidades. Pelo menos não por conta do pronome em si.

_conversei com o garoto cujo pai sofreu um acidente
conversei com o pai/homem cujo filho sofreu um acidente_


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

guihenning said:


> O pronome já transmite essa ideia e não me parece que seja sujeito a ambiguidades.


Havia ficado com dúvida se nesse contexto, no qual o 'cujo' é usado para desambiguação, não perde o caráter de posse? Veja em (1).

(1) Conversei com o garoto cujo pai sofreu acidente.
garoto do pai? 
(2) Conversei com o pai cujo filho sofreu acidente.
pai do garoto.

Em contextos que o cujo não é para quebrar ambiguidade lê-se de trás para frente, por isso pensei em colocar a preposição. Lendo em ordem direta. Parece desnecessário, de fato, ninguém interpretaria "garoto do pai".


----------



## guihenning

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Havia ficado com dúvida se nesse contexto, no qual o 'cujo' é usado para desambiguação


Acho que não entendi bem. _Cujo_ é sempre usado para determinar uma posse e relação, não? Desconheço outros usos.


على حافة الهاوية said:


> não perde o caráter de posse? Veja em (1).
> 
> (1) Conversei com o garoto cujo pai sofreu acidente.


Para mim a noção de posse ainda é clara. Conversei com o garoto que tem um pai que se acidentou. Esse garoto tem um pai que se acidentou e é com esse garoto que falei.


على حافة الهاوية said:


> garoto do pai?


Sim, ou _o filho do pai_. Falei com o filho *do* homem que sofreu um acidente. Não há nenhuma diferença entre (1) e (2).


----------



## Mário Adélio

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Havia ficado com dúvida se nesse contexto, no qual o 'cujo' é usado para desambiguação, não perde o caráter de posse?


No português europeu não, antes pelo contrário. O 'cujo' dá à frase o carácter de pertença/posse.

P.S.: Cruzei-me com guihenning.


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

guihenning said:


> Acho que não entendi bem. _Cujo_ é sempre usado para determinar uma posse e relação, não? Desconheço outros usos.


Há vezes em que apresenta passividade exercendo função de complemento nominal:
> O livro cuja leitura estava deliciosa foi recomendado. (apresenta até uma falsa posse, até porque um livro não lê.)

Mas pelo que parece é mesmo que cujo apresenta posse e exerce função de adn., no contexto mais acima.


----------



## guihenning

_A leitura *do* livro estava deliciosa_ < se me refiro à leitura simplesmente.
_O livro *cuja* leitura estava deliciosa foi-me recomendado_ < aqui refiro-me primeiramente ao livro e estabeleço uma relação entre ele e a [sua] leitura. O primeiro substantivo designa o segundo.

Todas as ginásticas gramaticais que fizermos darão sempre no mesmo resultado. Não é que o livro possua a leitura, mas a leitura só pode ser *do* livro. O livro é que a designa. Sabendo-se que 'cujo' é pronome relativo e que pode(ria) ser substituído por 'de que', 'do/a qual', 'dos/das quais' é esse o resultado ao qual fatalmente se chegará.

O livro -de que- a leitura estava deliciosa > o livro cuja leitura estava deliciosa [leitura *do* livro]
Não é lá muito diferente de 'que', veja-se: "_o menino *que* eu vi ontem_", mas quando há a preposição *de, *dois substantivos e relação de posse, usa-se _cujo_.
Quando 'de' é regida por verbo e não introduz relação de posse, cai ou se combina com 'que': "_finalmente o dinheiro [*de*]* que* eu tanto precisava!_"


----------



## J. Bailica

guihenning said:


> Todas as ginásticas gramaticais que fizermos darão sempre no mesmo resultado. Não é que o livro possua a leitura, mas a leitura só pode ser *do* livro. O livro é que a designa. Sabendo-se que 'cujo' é pronome relativo e que pode(ria) ser substituído por 'de que', 'do/a qual', 'dos/das quais' é esse o resultado ao qual fatalmente se chegará.



Sem querer atrapalhar, antes pelo contrário, para reforçar uma explicação que me parece muito boa, vou dizer que o livro não _possui _a leitura em sentido estrito, mas a leitura diz respeito ao livro, está vinculada a ele. Neste sentido, o livro «possui» a leitura (possui / determina o vínculo ao menos de um ponto de vista gramatical, na frase; «designa-o», como ficou dito). Podemos dizer_ O livro cuja imagem se vê reproduzida abaixo... _Será que o livro possui a imagem? Bom, depende da interpretação de _possuir_, suponho, mas para o que nos importa, e mais uma vez, é o vínculo, a relação, que dá azo ao uso de _cujo_. De resto só estou a reiterar, ou repetir, as palavras de guihening (e se não for assim, que me corrijam).


----------



## guihenning

J. Bailica said:


> Bom, depende da interpretação de _possuir_, suponho, mas para *o que nos importa, e mais uma vez, é o vínculo, a relação*, que dá azo ao uso de _cujo_.


Perfeito, conseguiu pôr em palavras o que eu não tinha conseguido. Muito obrigado!


----------



## Carfer

J. Bailica said:


> Será que o livro possui a imagem? Bom, depende da interpretação de _possuir_, suponho, mas para o que nos importa, e mais uma vez, é o vínculo, a relação, que dá azo ao uso de _cujo_. De resto só estou a reiterar, ou repetir, as palavras de guihening (e se não for assim, que me corrijam).


Absolutamente de acordo, mas se '_possuir_' levantar problemas, talvez '_pertencer_' permita ultrapassá-los. O que está em causa é uma relação de pertença, que tem um sentido mais amplo e não tão conotado com a propriedade ou a posse.


----------



## Ari RT

Em outras palavras, um caso de genitivo?


----------



## guihenning

É o mais próximo que teríamos dum genitivo, mas ainda não é. Para ser verdadeiramente genitivo 'cujo' teria de ser, por exemplo, o pronome genitivo de 'quem' para significar 'de quem?' em perguntas. De quem é este computador? > *_cujo é este computador? / *cujo computador é este? _(similar ao inglês 'whose' e ao alemão 'wessen'). Em português embora 'cujo' dê conta de pertença/posse o foco principal parece ser o de relacionar dois substantivos e não consegue substituir 'de quem' em perguntas. Curiosamente, porém, para fomentar a defesa do genitivo, o uso português (e o italiano e o espanhol) é idêntico ao do alemão 'dessen/deren', formas genitivas dos demonstrativos. É um resquício duma função, mas ainda não preenche todas as lacunas.


----------



## machadinho

Etimologicamente, 'cujo' vem do latim 'cujus', genitivo de 'qui'. Mas daí para se falar em genitivo em português, só se for por analogia, pois não há relação entre morfologia e função sintática na nossa língua. Nós preferimos marcar função sintática por meio de preposições e da ordem dos termos na sentença. O mesmo vale pra nominativo, acusativo, dativo, locativo etc., em que pese a prática da linguística contemporânea em chamar, por exemplo, objeto direto de 'acusativo' para se distanciar da nomenclatura bizantina da gramática prescritiva.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Para ser verdadeiramente genitivo 'cujo' teria de ser, por exemplo, o pronome genitivo de 'quem' para significar 'de quem?' em perguntas. De quem é este computador? > *_cujo é este computador? / *cujo computador é este? _(similar ao inglês 'whose' e ao alemão 'wessen'). Em português embora 'cujo' dê conta de pertença/posse o foco principal parece ser o de relacionar dois substantivos e não consegue substituir 'de quem' em perguntas.


Curiosamente, o Priberam admite o uso de _'cujo_' como pronome interrogativo, ainda que pouco frequente. Não exemplificam nem, na verdade, me ocorre nenhuma circunstância em que tal suceda no português actual. Alguém conhece?


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Alguém conhece?


Lembra-se do Fulano?
Cujo carro eu comprei?
Ele mesmo. Então..

(Assim... não é bem um pronome interrogativo, mas não deixa de ser uma interrogação encabeçada por 'cujo'.)


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Lembra-se do Fulano?
> Cujo carro eu comprei?
> Ele mesmo. Então..
> 
> (Assim... não é bem um pronome interrogativo, mas não deixa de ser uma interrogação encabeçada por 'cujo'.)



Pensei - e talvez esteja enganado - que o Priberam se referia mais a formulações que ocorriam no português clássico como '_Cujo é este livro?_', equivalente a '_De quem é este livro?_', sobretudo porque atribui raridade ao uso como pronome interrogativo e esse que apontou ainda é razoavelmente comum.


----------



## machadinho

É provável, Carfer. Deviam deixar assinalado que se trata de português clássico. Do contrário, parece confusão.


----------



## gbasfora

​  على حافة الهاوية​tá Complicado. Cuidado pra não cair no buraco


----------



## Ari RT

É que esse cantinho do fórum é tão paradinho...
Quando surge a oportunidade de um assunto interessante ser levantado, o "moído" vai longe. Pelo que eu tenho observado, a dúvida do OP costuma estar já solucionada lá pela terceira ou quarta resposta. Mas, se a conversa está boa... por que não continuar?


----------

